#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-01-17
 * warp10 saluta
<DktrKranz> !ops
<ubot-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib Overme
<jester-> buona sera a tutti
<PaoloRotolo> Buonasera
<twilight> sera
<peppe84> prima di cominciare piccola richiesta al moderatore della serata: si può fare un log simile a quello del gruppo test? per evitare dei mal di testa a doversi rileggere tutto.
 * njin alias Fabio Marconi augura a tutti Buona sera
<DktrKranz> peppe84: esempio?
<nicotano> buonasera
<peppe84> DktrKranz, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoTest/Riunioni/20100909
<iced_> hello!
<jester-> peppe84: va che il canale è pubblicamente loggato
<xdatap> peppe84, ok, ci penso io. Il log del gruppo test è pulito perché lo puliamo a mano noi dopo, comunque
<jeremie2> Salve a tutti!
<PaoloRotolo> peppe84, +1
<twilight> jeremie2, ciao :)
<PaoloRotolo> xdatap, come per il gruppo test si chiede la parola?
<xdatap> PaoloRotolo, no, le riunioni del consiglio sono diverse, dopo verrà spiegato
<PaoloRotolo> xdatap, ok
<Gwaihir> il mio orologio fa le 21.30, del Consiglio possiamo fare un giro di presentazioni (nomi e cognomi) per vedere chi c'è?
<jester-> prima le signore
 * Gwaihir <--> Milo Casagrande
<Gwaihir> (Flavia in teoria non c'è...)
 * totopalma → SalvatorePalma
 * PaoloRotolo --> Paolo Rotolo
<Gwaihir> ragazzi...
 * DktrKranz è Luca Falavigna
<Gwaihir> ho detto solo del Consiglio
<njin> Fabio Marconi alias /me
<Gwaihir> per cortesia, leggiamo il canale
 * Deindree Flavia Weisghizzi
 * iced_ --> Dario Cavedon
<xdatap> mozione d'ordine, togliamo il voice a tutti?
<twilight> <-> Lorenzo Sfarra
<xdatap> --> Paolo Sammicheli
<Gwaihir> xdatap, +1
<iced_> xdatap +1
 * njin Fabio Marconi
<jester-> metti in +m e ciau
<thesaltydog> Ciao a tutti
 * valix Alberto Russo
<Gwaihir> ok, direi che possiamo iniziare, ci siamo tutti
<Gwaihir> c'era Deindree che voleva dire una cosa prima di iniziare
<thesaltydog> Vai
<Deindree> vorrei solo dichiarare che siccome sto lavorando e che sto in webchat purtroppo non potrò essere troppo partecipe  :)
<Deindree> e non ho il mio nick ovviamente 
<Gwaihir> Deindree, per il log, potresti dire il tuo nome e cognome? :) Grazie :)
<Gwaihir> ah ok, c'era già, mi è sfuggito nel marasma di prima
<Deindree> ok
<Gwaihir> un paio di cosuccie prima di iniziare:
<Gwaihir> * la riunione dura un'ora e mezza, tempo massimo oltre al quale viene tutto rimandato alla prossima riunione
<Gwaihir> * se abbiamo abbastanza tempo al termine di ogni argomento, lasceremo 5-10 minuti per le domande da parte della comunità
<Gwaihir> * le domande se volete, ponetele nel canale #ubuntu-it-council
<Gwaihir> poi o le ripetiamo qui o vi daremo la parola nel canale
<Gwaihir> (cercate di non spammare nel canale che ho appena detto per cortesia :)
<Gwaihir> * al termine della riunione manderemo comunque i "minutes" in mailing list e sul forum
<Gwaihir> * per tutti, l'agenda del meeting è qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Consiglio/Agenda
<Gwaihir> riporto di seguito i punti previsti:
<Gwaihir> Gruppo tecnico: vedi questo thread in lista Gruppi (Lorenzo Sfarra)
<Gwaihir> • Linee guida eventi vedi pagina del wiki creata da Paolo sulle sponsorizzazioni e l'area eventi del Gruppo Promozione (Paolo Sammicheli)
<Gwaihir> • Membership: possibili modifiche e benefit aggiuntivi
<Gwaihir> • Cercare di spingere per le riunioni dei gruppi 
<Gwaihir> • Stesura del report mensile per la comunità internazionale
<Gwaihir> • Kubuntu: come aumentare lo spazio dedicato
<Gwaihir> • Rivedere la board Novità e aggiornamenti del forum
<Gwaihir> lascio la parola a twilight (Lorenzo) per il primo punto
<Gwaihir> twilight, il palcoscenico e tuo :)
<twilight> ok, grazie...premetto che ho avuto poco tempo purtroppo e non ho fatto una presentazione decente, in ogni caso riporto quanto ho riletto e riassumo
<twilight> diciamo innanzitutto di cosa si tratta: un gruppo che si occuperebbe dell'aspetto sistemistico/amministrativo dei siti
<twilight> compreso lo sviluppo e la modifica del codice delle varie piattaforme
<twilight> la domanda e': da cosa nasce la proposta di un nuovo gruppo?
<twilight> di fatto sono sempre le stesse (poche) persone che si occupano di questi aspetti, e lo fanno in maniera trasversale sulle varie piattaforme (gli admin del wiki aiutano quelli del forum che aiutano quelli del web che aiutano quelli del wiki, etc...)
<twilight>  e si alternano magari sulle problematiche comuni (vedi: configurazione di apache, di mysql, del carico del server, dei cronjob, etc...)
<twilight> quindi la proposta è di creare un gruppo, dato che in realtà si tratterebbe solo di palesare quello che in realtà già è un gruppo, ma con delle conseguenze:
 * l3on saluta → Leo Iannacone
<twilight> sono compiti ben definiti, e quindi sono ben definibili le regole di accesso al gruppo stesso. Inoltre compito di questo gruppo sarebbe anche quello di tenere in modo centralizzato sia traccia dei problemi (sistema di ticket?) sia la documentazione che man mano si crea per risolvere i problemi o semplicemente le operazioni di tutti i giorni
<thesaltydog> Compresi i backup?
<twilight> questo argomento è passato nella ML intergruppi, e la maggioranza dei membri ubuntu-it era favorevole, se ne sono espressi meno di 20
<twilight> thesaltydog, direi di si ma sui compiti specifici magari ne parliamo se viene approvato il gruppo :)
<thesaltydog> Era solo per capire meglio, vai...
<twilight> io direi in realta' di finire qui, questa e' la descrizione del gruppo
<twilight> questo e' quello che farebbe
<thesaltydog> Posso?
<twilight> sisi
<thesaltydog> In linea di massima direi che esiste l'esigenza di razionalizzare in un team questo genere di lavori,
<thesaltydog> anche se non vedo un gruppo vero e proprio, almeno così come sono gli altri,
<thesaltydog> Nel senso che non c'è un vero e proprio programma, un piano o un obiettivo di crescita diverso da ciò che tu hai già rappresentato
<thesaltydog> Comunque serve se non altro individuare questo team.
<thesaltydog> Finito.
<twilight> se posso rispondo al volo e poi lascio la parola agli altri
<thesaltydog> Yep
<Gwaihir> twilight, procedi pure
<twilight> io in realtà questo programma lo vedo: innanzitutto c'è una certa ciclicità (esiste 'sto termine? :) ) delle release delle piattaforme che usiamo, ma poi ci sono dei punti importanti:
<twilight> 1) sistema centralizzato di risoluzione tecnica per tutte le piattaforme -> come se fosse un presidio, in pratica
<twilight> 2) stilare della documentazione che renda più semplice la gestione della struttura (non molto ma) abbastanza complessa delle tecnologie che ci sono dietro ad ubuntu-it
<twilight> in modo che se noi un giorno scappiamo tutti alle bahamas, qualcun'altro puo' attingere alla documentazione e sostituirci
<twilight> finito
<Gwaihir> qualcuno del Consiglio che vuole intervenire?
<thesaltydog> Quindi c'è da scrivere una documentazione per tutte le esigenze?
<Gwaihir> thesaltydog, io direi di sì... forse non per tutte le esigenze, ma documentare quello che è la struttura, come è fatta e come e dove metter le mani
<twilight> più ce n'è meglio è direi...diciamo che sarebbe buona cosa per esempio avere la lista delle operazioni più comuni che facciamo, come ad esempio i backup che citavi prima
<thesaltydog> Tosto, però mi piace.
<thesaltydog> Direi che è un gruppo di servizio?
<DktrKranz> +1 avere un brogliaccio su cui sono annotate le varie operazioni è sicuramente molto utile, specialmente in caso di necessità
<Gwaihir> se non vogliamo essere sempre i solito a fare le cose (perché appunto ce ne andiamo in Brasile) è meglio lasciare traccia di ciò che c'è da fare
<volans> e quando succede qualcosa di straordinario prendere l'occasione per aggiungere materiale su come la si è risolta (scusate l'intrusione)
<thesaltydog> Immagino cosa dovremmo allora scrivere per gli episodi di capodanno! Un vero bordello...
<twilight> ahahah
<DktrKranz> (sperando che lo straordinario sia *davvero* tale)
<Gwaihir> mi accodo a quello che ha detto volans, sì, documentare i problemi e come sono stati risolti
<thesaltydog> +1
<njin> +1
<xdatap> ci vedo altri 2 vantaggi nel rendere identificabile il gruppo dei sysadmin
<thesaltydog> chi è njin?
<njin> marconi fabio
<xdatap> i membri saprebbero a chi scrivere quando hanno da segnalare un'anomalia
<xdatap> njin, solo il consiglio vota
<thesaltydog> Non hai diritto di voto, scusa...
<xdatap> inoltre secondo me avere un gruppo definito, una mailing list, ecc permette anche di gradualmente aggiungere nuove persone che possano raccogliere il testimone
<Deindree> + 1 anche per me e si può pensare di integrarlo con i vari dati riferiti al consiglio, e-mail, ecc
<thesaltydog> bene, mi pare una buona idea
<thesaltydog> Si vota?
<xdatap> +1 anche per me, quindi
<Gwaihir> possiamo rivotare tutti in ordine?
<xdatap> si, meglio
<thesaltydog> Qual è l'ordine ?
<Gwaihir> basta che siamo noi del consiglio :)
<Gwaihir> +1 da parte mia
<twilight> +1
<DktrKranz> +1
<thesaltydog> +1
<Deindree> +1
<iced_> +1 per me
<xdatap> +1
<thesaltydog> approvato.
<Gwaihir> approvato
<Gwaihir> resterebbe da stilare una TODO list sulle azioni da fare per portare avanti la cosa
<Gwaihir> magari la facciamo in mailing list intergruppi cercando aiuto anche dal resto della comunità
<thesaltydog> Certo
<Gwaihir> twilight, te ne occupi tu di riprendere il discorso in mailing list e seguire la faccenda?
<thesaltydog> Diamo prima una sgrossata nella nostra ML sennò aumenta l'entropia...
<twilight> si, anche perchè sarebbero da affrontare dei problemi annessi....non so se vogliamo parlarne subito, anche perchè dipende anche da altri punti
<Gwaihir> quella aumenta sempre :) comunque sì, quando abbiamo una cosa un po' strutturata la presentiamo e ne discutiamo
<Gwaihir> twilight, ne discutiamo in mailing list
<Gwaihir> direi di procedere col punto successivo
<Gwaihir> secondo argomento:
<twilight> ok
<Gwaihir> Linee guida eventi vedi pagina del wiki creata da Paolo sulle sponsorizzazioni e l'area eventi del Gruppo Promozione (Paolo Sammicheli)
<Gwaihir> xdatap, a te la parola, quando vuoi
<xdatap> grazie Gwaihir 
<Palombo> 'sera
<xdatap> allora, la pagina che vedete è solo una bozza che avevo creato per introdurre il discorso
<xdatap> il fatto nasce da un numero crescente di attività ed eventi che stiamo portando avanti, e che continueremo a portare avanti
<xdatap> e da crescenti richieste che arrivano agli indirizzi del gruppo promo e non so prima di adesso, al consiglio
<Gwaihir> xdatap, link alla pagina per il log?
<xdatap> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/PaoloSammicheli/Prove0
<xdatap> il principio base che volevo esprimere in quelle pagine è che l'immagine della comunità e del marchio ubuntu "non sono in vendita"
<xdatap> e che quindi, nell'accettare eventuali sponsorizzazioni in futuro ci adopereremo nel procedere con la massima cautela
<xdatap> questi principi si applicherebbero agli eventi nostro: ubuntu-it meeting, un futuro ubuntu-day, la ducc-it ecc
<xdatap> e a eventuali iniziative che potremmo fare, ad esempio se decidiamo di stampare dei CD in Italiano, in analogia ai cugini francesi
<thesaltydog> La pagina è definitiva o ci state ancora lavorando?
<xdatap> è solo una bozza, al momento non so cos'altro aggiungerci ma vorrei dei contributi ad essa
<thesaltydog> Beh direi che è molto buona
<xdatap> vuole essere il punto di partenza, non di arrivo sicuramente
<xdatap> che ne pensate?
<thesaltydog> Ho però un'obiezione....
<xdatap> dimmi pure
<thesaltydog> Nell'ottica dell'autonomia dei gruppi, che abbiamo sempre sostenuto nel passato,
<thesaltydog> ritengo che la realizzazione di quelle linee guida sia un compito del gruppo promozione.
<thesaltydog> Quando saranno concluse possononesssere sottoposte al Consiglio.
<thesaltydog> Se le fa il consiglio, è un'ingerenza.
<thesaltydog> No?
<xdatap> il fatto è che gli eventi non sono una cosa solo del gruppo promo, sono sempre stati fatti cross-gruppi
<xdatap> infatti al primo meeting creammo subito la lista inter gruppi, proprio per i meeting
<Gwaihir> secondo me dovrebbe essere una cosa fatta assieme a tutti i gruppi, non solo promo
<thesaltydog> Sì ma un evento non è compito del gruppo irc, web o forum. Il coinvolgimento di tutti avviene in quanto partecipanti alla comunità, non ai gruppi.
<Gwaihir> già ora comunque coprono una buona casistica
<Gwaihir> sicuramente in futuro ci si potrebbero presentare altri casi o altre situazioni, ma è un ottimo punto di partenza quanto fatto
<thesaltydog> Certo
<Gwaihir> basterebbe anche portare l'argomento in lista gruppi e discuterne direttamente lì
<Gwaihir> magari con la supervisione di Paolo
<thesaltydog> Non conosco bene la struttura e le recenti attività del gruppo promozione, ma ritenevo fosse un loro compito.
<thesaltydog> Quindi anche di Paolo!
<thesaltydog> :-)
<xdatap> comunque si, sono d'accordo su questo. L'idea delle linee guida nasce anche per discuterne prima e farci un'idea comune prima di averne bisogno, quindi un thread in inter gruppi lo vedo bene
<thesaltydog> Ok
<xdatap> vorrei dare la parola a peppe84 per una domana
<peppe84> grazie xdatap domanda:
<peppe84> scenario (eventualità): una società ci fornire hosting e banda per i nostri servizi. come ci si comporta? si può accettare questo servizio in cambio ad esempio di un ringraziamento nei nostri footer?
<xdatap> di getto dire che "si puo' fare ma è da valutare con molta cautela"
<xdatap> *direi
<Gwaihir> sono dello stesso parere di xdatap, anche perché entriamo in un territorio delicato, soprattutto per quanto riguarda la struttura server che ci ospita
<DktrKranz> secondo me una frase del tipo "ubuntu è un marchio di canonical. il server è fornito da FooBar Srl" è pienamente accettabile
<thesaltydog> Ahò ma di che parlate?
<Deindree> Ok per stare attenti, ma posso invitare a non alzare troppi paletti? 
<Gwaihir> thesaltydog, nell'eventualità che qualcuno venga a offrirci spazio e banda illimitata per la comunità, come ci comportiamo
<Gwaihir> Deindree, cosa intendi con non troppi paletti?
<Deindree> diciamo che io sarei per mantenere una coerenza senza essere troppo talebani. Che ne dite?
<thesaltydog> Se non ci chiede altro che il nome nel footer, lo prendiamo!
<iced_> Se mai succedesse che dovessinmo cambiare "fornitore di hosting" sono del parere di valutare - anche da chi viene l'offerta - e poi decidere
<twilight> esatto, un piccolo riconoscimento nel footer in cambio ovviamente della sicurezza di un servizio adeguato...ci saltiamo dentro
<xdatap> secondo me con cautela. Dipende da cosa fa quell'azienda, come mai butta i soldi per ubuntu, ecc
<twilight> chiaramente
<thesaltydog> Come mai li butta shuttleworth?
<Gwaihir> direi di sì, ma la discussione potrebbe degenerare a questo punto
<Gwaihir> e andare fuori argomento
<xdatap> thesaltydog, quando gliel'ho chiesto lui mi ha risposto "it's all a lot of fun"
<Gwaihir> se ci basta mettere un riconoscimento nel footer, non vedo problemi, ovvio che la cosa va valutata con cautela
<DktrKranz> credo che la "donazione" debba comunque essere contrattualmente stabilita. se si indica chiaramente in che modo il servizio è fornito, dovremmo essere tutelati contro ogni abuso
<Deindree> xdatap: lasciamo stare Shuttleworth che ne dici?
<thesaltydog> Già, ma in generale dobbiamo dare identità alla nostra comunità, senza fare necessariamente i lacchè di qualcuno che in fondo non ci hai mai dato tanto...
<Deindree> thesaltydog:  +1
<Gwaihir> cerchiamo di stare nel topic, qui andiamo fuori strada e rischiamo di discutere solo di questo
<DktrKranz> (ed è un caso limite)
<Gwaihir> ed è materiale per un'intera altra riunione
<thesaltydog> Però sono questi i veri argomenti del consiglio.
<thesaltydog> Ok. Chiuso.
<xdatap> tornando alle sponsorizzazioni, si passa a raffinare quel testo in lista intergruppi, ok?
<Gwaihir> +1 per me
<twilight> +1
<iced_> +1
<thesaltydog> +1
<Deindree> +1 se oltre  a raffinare se ne discute anche un altro pochino :)
<xdatap> e +1 chiaramente per me
<Gwaihir> xdatap, te ne occupi tu di portare avanti la discussione e di seguirla?
<xdatap> Gwaihir, ok
<DktrKranz> +1
<Gwaihir> se non ci sono altre domande anche nell'altro canale direi di passare al prossimo argomento
<Gwaihir> ok, possiamo andare avanti
<Gwaihir> xdatap, fai pure tu
<xdatap> * Membership: possibili modifiche e benefit aggiuntivi. 
<thesaltydog> L'auto aziendale?
<xdatap> tutto quanto, pure le segretarie che Totopalma brama da tempo
<xdatap> a parte gli scherzi
<twilight> xdatap, dovremo allora tutelarci legalmente....
<xdatap> c'è stato un breve scambio in lista intergruppi durante la campagna elettorale
<xdatap> in cui alcuni membri suggerivano di aumentare i "privilegi" che si ottengono nel diventare membro
<xdatap> ho alcuni appunti che incollo qua
<xdatap> + formalizzare membership come requisito per partecipazione elezioni consiglio
<xdatap> + membership necessaria per accesso a particolari progetti comunità
<xdatap>  * relatori
<xdatap>  * in generale per attività  di rappresentanza ad eventi
<xdatap> + gruppo su linkedin ufficiale 
<xdatap> + accesso a mappa ubuntu-it-member fatta con googlestreetmap oppure openstreetmap
<xdatap> + alias definitivo dopo tot anni? su ubuntu.com definitiva dopo primi due anni.
<xdatap> + Business card (biglietti da visita)
<xdatap> .
<thesaltydog> .
<thesaltydog> .
<xdatap> ora, ho semplicemente riportato tutte le proposte, non le sto proponendo tutte
<xdatap> non so come vogliamo procedere, se ne discutiamo velocemente e le votiamo una ad una
<thesaltydog> Qualcuna è da chiarire ma in generale non vedo problemi
<xdatap> o se qualcuno vuole dire qualcosa prima
<DktrKranz> magari guardiamole una a una, velocemente
<thesaltydog> Io le voto tutte meno la mappa, business card e linkedin.
<Gwaihir> velocemente: le prime due praticamente si tratta di specificare meglio nella pagina della membership quelle cose
<xdatap> esatto
<thesaltydog> Avanri
<Gwaihir> ok, quello lo faccio io
<thesaltydog> Avanti
<DktrKranz> la prima mi trova d'accordo, la seconda totalmente contrario. Non possiamo limitare i talk ai soli membri
<DktrKranz> (a meno che abbia frainteso il senso)
<xdatap> DktrKranz, ma già adesso è cosi'
<thesaltydog> Direi che però un membro può invitare anche un esterno a un talk.
<xdatap> DktrKranz, se chiedono un relatore al gruppo promo lo cerchiamo tra i membri ubuntu-it
<xdatap> DktrKranz, la differenza è se scriverlo nella pagina membership o meno
<DktrKranz> quindi, è inteso come "parlare delle iniziative del gruppo" ^
<DktrKranz> ?
<xdatap> DktrKranz, si, quando chiedono qualcuno a parlare della comunità
<xdatap> DktrKranz, ma anche se mi chiedono qualcuno a parlare di pacchettizzazione, lo cerchiamo nel gruppo sviluppo. non certo sul forum
<thesaltydog> Luca, non si può far parlare della comunità a chi non è almeno membro
<xdatap> DktrKranz, pero' per parlare della comunità, a suo tempo, pensammo che bisognava essere quantomeno membro
<DktrKranz> ok, allora usiamo una descrizione meno ambigua, non vorrei creasse confusione
<xdatap> DktrKranz, ok per migliorare le pagine dei relatori, tra l'altro il progetto è moderato dal consiglio quindi patches are welcome ;)
<DktrKranz> occhei
<Deindree> io penso che limiutare i talk ai membri sia un po' strettino
<DktrKranz> per il resto, +0. non credo che siano un "incentivo", solo un vezzo
<Gwaihir> per quelle pagine le sistemo io, prima di renderli definitive le rivediamo in sede di consiglio
<thesaltydog> Dipende dall'argomento.
<Deindree> al ducc-it per esempio ha fatto un talk sia Silvia che Andrea Colangelo e non erano ancora membri
<iced_> @Deindree: se si parla a nome della comunità, bisogna almeno farne parte
<xdatap> Deindree, ma mica sulla comunità. E poi era un meeting nostro
<thesaltydog> E hanno parlato della comunità?
<xdatap> Deindree, il progetto relatori è mandare qualcuno ad un evento esterno a parlare di cosa è ubuntu-it
<Gwaihir> xdatap, forse è da rivedere meglio la pagina del progetto relatori?
<Gwaihir> (abbiamo ancora 20 minuti di riunione)
<xdatap> Gwaihir, forse. Ma ho il dubbio che non abbiano tutti compreso quale pagina sia, aspetta che incollo il link
<Deindree> xdatap: ok  allora penso sia meglio specificare in maniera più chiara
<thesaltydog> È difficile trovare dei veri enpropri incentivi
<xdatap> eccola qua: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/ProgettoRelatori
<xdatap> il gruppo su linkedin nasce dal fatto che nella membership internazionale è previsto
<xdatap> cosi' come il biglietto da visita
<thesaltydog> Non riusciamoma trovare qualcosa di nostro?
<iced_> e l'indirizzo di posta @ubuntu-it.org?
<thesaltydog> Quello va bene
<DktrKranz> un buono sconto alla prossima abbuffata pre-meeting?
<thesaltydog> Magari
<xdatap> iced_, c'è già quello, si parlava di aggiunte a quanto c'è già
<xdatap> :)
<iced_> xdatap: ok
<xdatap> come proseguiamo?
<Gwaihir> ne discutiamo con più calma in mailing list tra di noi
<xdatap> vogliamo aggiornare questo argomento a ulteriori approfondimenti?
<Gwaihir> e usciamo con una proposta concreta?
<DktrKranz> d'accordi
<xdatap> +1
<twilight> ok
<iced_> +1
<Gwaihir> abbiamo quattro +1
<xdatap> come ultima cosa, peppe84 che aveva raccolto gli appunti dell'argomento ancora discusso sta salvando tutto a questo link (anche per il verbale): http://people.ubuntu.com/~giuseppeterrasi/170111/membership.txt
<xdatap> s/ancora/appena
<Gwaihir> direi di riprendere la discussione in mailing list, la discussione la inizio
<Gwaihir> la inizio io
<Gwaihir> passiamo al prossimo punto negli ultimo 15 minuti?
<DktrKranz> ok
<thesaltydog> Me cala la palpebra
<iced_> ok
<xdatap> procedi pure Gwaihir 
<iced_> thesaltydog: resisti :-)
<Gwaihir> siamo tutti un po' stanchi qui mi sa :)
<Gwaihir> quarto argomento: Cercare di spingere per le riunioni dei gruppi
<Gwaihir> l'avevo proposto io, ma non ho preparato niente, perché mi è stato spostato a tradimento :P
<xdatap> :)
<Gwaihir> il succo del discorso è comunque collegato al fatto del report mensile per la comunità internazionale
<Gwaihir> riprendendo a fare le riunioni mensili o quanto è, avremmo una base su cui costruire il report
<Gwaihir> c'è da trovare un modo per invogliare a fare le riunioni e far partecipe di più tutta la comunità
<Gwaihir> sia nel fare le riunioni con i propri gruppi, che nello stilare un rapportino
<Gwaihir> idee sul come fare, oltre al dare il buon esempio, sono le benvenute
<xdatap> Per quanto mi riguarda il gruppo test si incontra regolarmente (http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoTest/Riunioni) il gruppo promozione non si incontra da anni :)
<xdatap> devo dire che più ci si incontra spesso, e più è semplice incontrarci
<xdatap> il gruppo test si incontra regolarmente perché è regolare il modo di lavorare
<Gwaihir> sì, l'importante è iniziare e rompere il ghiaccio
<Gwaihir> qualche cosa di cui discutere salta sempre fuori
<xdatap> ogni rilascio milestone, alpha, beta, rc, ecc ci incontriamo
<thesaltydog> Che intendi per "incontrarsi"?
<Gwaihir> riunione via IRC
<xdatap> incontrarsi su irc
<thesaltydog> Purtroppo irc è un mezzo sincrono, che richiede la presenza contemporanea, per questo le riunioni in chat sono difficili.
<thesaltydog> Forse occorrono altri metodi di incontro.
<xdatap> poi richiede molta disciplina per mantenere leggibili i log
<thesaltydog> Bacheche, mail, wiki. Qualcosa di asincrono.
<DktrKranz> nella mia mail di candidatura avevo proposto le mail "bits from..." in cui ogni gruppo presenta agli altri le proprie attività
<iced_> xdatap: con che frequenza si incontra il GruppoTest? c'è una periodicità fissa?
<xdatap> iced_, subito dopo un rilascio milestone
<xdatap> iced_, nelle 2 settimane dopo che esce la iso
<DktrKranz> in questo modo i contributi vengono registrati in modo "asincrono", e tutti hanno la possibilità di contribuire
<thesaltydog> Ci vorrebbe na sorta di cvs anche per le attività non tecniche
<thesaltydog> Argomento rimandato a idee migliori?
<Gwaihir> l'idea di "bits from..." non è male comunque...
<thesaltydog> Infatti
<Gwaihir> (abbiamo ancora 5 minuti)
<xdatap> piace anche me questa idea
<twilight> se posso aggiungo una tip di remix_tj sull'argomento, tanto per completezza
<Deindree> anche a me
<iced_> +1 per "bits from.." 
<iced_> almeno provarci
<xdatap> e potremmo anche pubblicarle nella newsletter, che non so se lo sapete è seguitissima (oltre 6k lettori/settimana)
<Gwaihir> +1 anche per me, ma per discuterne prima come gestire e come vengono gestiti i "bits from..." per un gruppo
<xdatap> +1
<thesaltydog> +1
<DktrKranz> +1
<iced_> +1
<Gwaihir> DktrKranz, riesci ad aprire tu una discussione sull'argomento "bits from..." in mailing list Consiglio?
<twilight> per il discorso sincrono/asincrono...diciamo che se il mezzo è asincrono più che di riunione si parla di discussione, però in questo caso è questione di forma, l'importante è il risultato.... quindi +1 per i bits..:)
<DktrKranz> Gwaihir: certo
<Gwaihir> ottimo
<xdatap> Chiudiamo qui?
<Gwaihir> secondo me resta comunque un argomento che potremmo trattare ancora un po' durante la prossima riunione
<Gwaihir> per me possiamo chiuedere qui sì, mancano due minuti
<DktrKranz> concordo
<Gwaihir> se non ci sono domande dell'ultimo minuto
<xdatap> Gwaihir, la pagina dei log la inizializzo io nello stile del gruppo test, ok?
<iced_> ok
<remix_tj> io ho solo una cosa organizzativa per la prossima volta
<Gwaihir> domani creo i minutes della riunione
<Gwaihir> e poi alleghiamo i log
<aldolat> cosa sono i "bits from..."?
<Gwaihir> xdatap, +1 per il log
<remix_tj> se gestite opportunamente i privilegi nel canale potete permettere di intervenire alla gente in modo ordinato, dando opportunamente il voice
<Gwaihir> remix_tj, sì, dovevamo farlo, ma non ci siamo organizzati per tempo
<remix_tj> noi oppi comunque siamo dl li' --->
<remix_tj> basta che venite a trovarci :-)
<remix_tj> *veniate
<Deindree> devo andare
<xdatap> ciao a tutti
<DktrKranz> aldolat: qualcosa sulla falsariga di http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2010/12/msg00002.html
<thesaltydog> Buonanotte a tutti. È stato un piacere.
<Gwaihir> grazie a tutti di essere stati presenti
<Deindree> buonanotte a tutti
<Gwaihir> giusto per il log
<Gwaihir> riunione finita
<twilight> ciao a tutti e grazie
<aldolat> DktrKranz, grazie :)
<peppe84> DktrKranz, io rimango per il wiki. preferisco così non c'è bisogno che uno si prenda la briga di spedire
<jeremie2> Notte!
<aldolat> ciao a tutti
<remix_tj> Gwaihir: eventualmente c'e' anche la possibilita' di avere il logbot
<mlazzari2> notte ;)
<remix_tj> o un bot che comunque registra
<peppe84> notte
<iced_> ciao a  tutti
<PaoloRotolo> Buona notte :)
<remix_tj> quindi si salva tutto
<remix_tj> :-)
<twilight> remix_tj, arrivi tardi, sempre il solito
<Palombo> 'notte a tutti
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-01-23
<Palombo> 'sera
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-01-14
<densing> ciao
<densing> cosa succede qui
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-01-15
<vale78> ciao, vorrei porvi una domanda su ubuntu.
<peppe84> vale78, prova #ubuntu-it qui siamo in pochi :-)
<vale78> ah ok, grazie!
<vale78> ciao
<mapreri> non posso crederci che ci sia gente che va sul meeting -.- quella pagina sta facendo disastri peppe84 :\ con la gente che va dove vuole...
<peppe84> ah si?
<peppe84> io non sto frequentando irc, non me ne rendo conto
<peppe84> sono le descrizioni che non vanno?
<peppe84> mapreri, aspetta qui è loggato andiamo in un altro canale :-)
<mapreri> tipo, quale peppe84 ?
<peppe84> bho sono in tutti, scegline uno :-)
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-01-19
<mestesso> buonasera
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2015-01-14
<laviero> buonasera a tutti
<rpadovani> pietroalbini fa la mail di riassunto 
<rpadovani> visto che vuole il bot per sè
<rpadovani> pietroalbini, anzi, presiedi tu visto che l'idea è tua :D
<pietroalbini> rpadovani, ok, facciamo una riunione io e te?
<pietroalbini> rpadovani, cos'è, diciamo di venir qui?
<rpadovani> pietroalbini, ma a che ora è?
 * rpadovani è parecchio confuso in questi giorni
<LucaLumetti> 21:30
<LucaLumetti> rpadovani, 
<rpadovani> ty
<mmtuts> ciao
<laviero_> eccomi qua
<mtuts> mtuts è tornato sul BNC!
<Dix78> mtuts, :)
<mtuts> :)
<pietroalbini> mtuts, il mio server si stava offendendo :P
<mtuts> pietroalbini, :D
<pietroalbini> mtuts, perché sei uscito da -web?
<mtuts> il meeting non è qui?
<mtuts> pietroalbini, ^
<pietroalbini> mtuts, si, ma l'altro canale non è che non lo usiamo:P
<mtuts> ok :)
<LucaLumetti> ciao ic3d :)
<ic3d> ciao LucaLumetti
<ic3d> :-)
<dolasilla> pietroalbini: vai, comincia
<dolasilla> il meeting è tutto tuo!
<Python_96> *la folla inizia a tifare 
<mtuts> ciao ic3d :)
<LucaLumetti> dolasilla, aspettiamo che deshack si sposti di qua 
<ic3d> ciao mtuts
 * ic3d saluta tutti
<dolasilla> LucaLumetti: ho fiducia che non ci metta molto, la strada la sa
<LucaLumetti> ok
<dolasilla> ic3d: :)
<mtuts> paolo_, Ciao!
<dolasilla> pietroalbini: aspettiamo solo te :D
<pietroalbini> #startmeeting Riunione del Gruppo Web - Gennaio 2015
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Jan 14 20:36:25 2015 UTC.  The chair is pietroalbini. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<pietroalbini> #chairs pietroalbini dolasilla rpadovani ic3d 
<pietroalbini> Ok, rpadovani e dolasilla hanno cospirato per farmi gestire tutto, quindi...
<dolasilla> Bene, visto che siamo loggati, cominciamo da un giro di presentazioni
<dolasilla> per i soliti noti basta il nome
 * pietroalbini ⇼ Pietro Albini
<dolasilla> per gli altri magari raccontateci un po' chi siete
<PaoloRotolo> Salve a tutti!
<munta_> munta_, marco montabone
<mtuts> dolasilla, io da che parte sto?
 * dolasilla è Silvia Bindelli
<laviero> Laviero Scavone
<dolasilla> mtuts: noto
<mtuts> dolasilla, :)
<arturu> Per i soliti basterebbe il nome, ma per chi è nuovo resta solo il nome :)+
<dolasilla> arturu: hai ragione, poi magari vi raccontiamo anche di noi, ma siamo poco interessanti :D
<LucaLumetti> Luca Lumetti
 * mtuts - Alex Formenton
 * PaoloRotolo → Paolo Rotolo
 * rpadovani è Riccardo Padovani, appasionato di opensource, ha iniziato con il Gruppo Web 3 anni fa (O.o) e adesso progetta il futuro della tecnologia mobile. Particolarmente modesto (lol)
<mtuts> PaoloRotolo, non si era capito :D
<pietroalbini> rpadovani, hai dimenticato i cappelli
<rpadovani> futuro della tecnologia mobile -> Ubuntu Touch ovviamente
<PaoloRotolo> mtuts, giusto per burocrazia
<rpadovani> e con dei bei cappelli, giusto :D
<pietroalbini> rpadovani, come faresti senza di me...
<dolasilla> bambini...
<ish0_0> ragazzi io do un occhio di tanto in tanto perché sto facendo anche dell'altro :P
<dolasilla> dai che ci sono ospiti! :P
<mapreri> sborone
<pietroalbini> dolasilla, dettagli
<mapreri> pietroalbini: forse, come farebbe senza le occasioni per mostrare la sua modestie :)
<dolasilla> mancano almeno deshack e ic3d
<rpadovani> propongo di usare -web per gli off topic se no diventa un macello in fretta qua :D
 * arturu è un professore di musica. Primo sistema GNU/Linux nel 2000 circa. Ho lavorato molto come sistemista e developer PHP/Drupal. PEr chi si vuole fare i fatti miei: http://cv.arturu.it - Finito
<pietroalbini> rpadovani, +1
<dolasilla> rpadovani: grazie
<arturu> rpadovani, +1
<dolasilla> benvenuto arturu!
 * mapreri → Mattia Rizzolo
<mapreri> (così magari posso intervenire a sproposito e sapete chi sono)
<mtuts> :)
<pietroalbini> deshack, ic3d ?
<dolasilla> ok, finché aspettiamo:
 * ic3d è Dario Cavedon, che non parla di sè per modestia però se glielo chiedete poi non finisce più di raccontarvi la sua lunga e interessante vita
 * dolasilla ingegnere informatico, vivo in francia, lavoro in un'azienda IT come project manager, ho iniziato nel gruppo promozione di Ubuntu-it nel 2010
<deshack> moment che leggo :)
<pietroalbini> deshack, presentati
<Python_96> * Python_96 ---> Antonio Rossetti appassionato di programmazione web, ha 18 anni, programmo il web con i seguenti linguaggi: html css, basi javascript e un pò di php
<arturu> dolasilla, grazie :)
 * deshack è Mattia Migliorini, web developer/designer, ha iniziato dal Gruppo Web, fatto qualcosa per il Gruppo Traduzioni e praticamente è l'unico assieme ad ic3d a portare avanti l'Ufficio Stampa
<pietroalbini> Ok, bene, dovrebbero essersi presentati tutti
<pietroalbini> L'agenda della riunione è qui: wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoWeb/Agenda
<ish0_0> Ish0_0 --> Isham Araia, ho 21 anni, lavoro in un azienda IT come sistemista le mie principali competenze sono i sistemi Unix, configurazione dei principali sistemi di posta/web, ho esperienza come frontend developer soprattutto nelle impostazione delle viste.
<dolasilla> pietroalbini: aspetta
<dolasilla> ecco appunto
<mapreri> pietroalbini: usa #link
<pietroalbini> mapreri, meetingology nuovo li rileva in automatico se metti http
<dolasilla> grazie ish0_0 e Python_96 !
<mapreri> pietroalbini: peccato che tu non abbia messo http...
<ish0_0> dolasilla, prego
<pietroalbini> mapreri, dettagli
<Python_96> dolasilla:  prego ^^
<pietroalbini> Riprovo... Ora che *dovrebbero* essersi presentati tutti, iniziamo
<dolasilla> laviero: non so gli altri ma devo ammettere che non credo di conoscerti
<dolasilla> ci racconti un po' di te?
<laviero> scisa mi presento subito
<laviero> sono referente informatico di sito della marina militare 
<laviero> ho 33 anni
<dolasilla> grazie, e benvenuto anche a te! :)
<laviero> mi occupo per la maggior parte di sistemi microsoft per lavoro
<PaoloRotolo> benvenuto laviero :)
<laviero> conosco ubuntu e linux dal 2007
<pietroalbini> Spero sia l'ultima volta...
<mapreri> laviero: ma ti sei già presentato in mailing list?
<laviero> se volete sapere altro chiedete pure non sono bravo nelle presentazioni
<pietroalbini> Allora, iniziamo! http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoWeb/Agenda
<munta_> ciao laviero 
<pietroalbini> Ho l'impressione che le presentazioni dei nuovi le abbiamo già fatte, quindi il primo punto lo saltiamo
<pietroalbini> Per evitare confusione (vedi sopra) parla uno e gli altri prendono la parola (/me si prenota), poi diamo la parola in ordine ad ognuno
<pietroalbini> Commenti e battute su #ubuntu-it-web, che almeno teniamo ordinato qui
<pietroalbini> #topic Status nuovo sito: cosa manca, che cosa non e' ancora stato preso in carico 
<pietroalbini> Allora, faccio una categorizzazione nelle tre aree (tecnica, design, contenuti)
<pietroalbini> nell'area tecnica è quasi tutto completato, anche perché dopo il setup iniziale il sito non ha avuto malfunzionamenti o altro
 * rpadovani prenota deshack sull'area tecnica
<pietroalbini> una cosa che si potrebbe fare sarebbe rimuovere la "mod" alle news e cercare di integrare tutto con il core di drupal
<pietroalbini> attualmente il blog funziona con una modifica del modulo originale, la quale cambia l'url, il titolo e poco altro
<pietroalbini> sarebbe bello rimuovere questa modifica e usare il modulo base, anche per evitare casini con gli aggiornamenti
<pietroalbini> dal lato design, il tema è quasi concluso
<pietroalbini> qualche tempo fa ho dato una rifinita ad esso, rimuovendo alcuni errori, e penso sia quasi accettabile
<pietroalbini> manca il menu per scegliere il sito (e dobbiamo ancora decidere *come* farlo)
<pietroalbini> e sarebbe bello trovare un posto per mettere il logo di ubuntu-it o ubuntu
<pietroalbini> per il resto anche qui è quasi tutto fatto
<pietroalbini> dal lato contenuti si può avere una panoramica qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoWeb/Lavori/NuoviContenuti
<pietroalbini> mancano diverse pagine da fare, ma il sito sta iniziando a prendere forma
 * pietroalbini ha finito
<pietroalbini> rpadovani e deshack?
<deshack> Lato tecnico: come vengono generate le URL? Sia dal modulo (blog) di default sia quello customizzato. (semi-curiosita')
 * deshack si prenota anche per il design
<pietroalbini> deshack, le url sono gestite globalmente
<deshack> pietroalbini: si', ma che schema seguono?
<pietroalbini> deshack, cerco la pagina
 * arturu può intervenire sulla questione URL
 * arturu può intervenire sulla questione URL?
<pietroalbini> deshack, in drupal le url sono tutte "node/<id>", che puntano ai contenuti
<pietroalbini> deshack, poi tutti gli url "decenti" sono salvati in questa pagina: http://wwwtest.ubuntu-it.org/admin/config/search/redirect
<pietroalbini> deshack, c'è anche un'altra pagina della configurazione che ti permette di definire gli schemi
<pietroalbini> arturu, ?
<arturu> se ho capito bene stiamo cercando un modulo per la riscrittura delle URL, la gestione dei pattern URL?
<arturu> io ho sempre usato pathauto
<pietroalbini> arturu, mi pare che il modulo modifica anche l'aspetto del blog
<deshack> pietroalbini: quindi per ogni cosa devi impostare manualmente un redirect 301?
<pietroalbini> deshack, ni, in realtà metti alias
<pietroalbini> arturu, il codice del modulo è qui: http://code.ubuntu-it.org/ubuntu-it-web/www-test/tree/master/sites/all/modules/blog_mod
<deshack> pietroalbini: quindi fa un rewrite?
<pietroalbini> deshack, essenzialmente si
<pietroalbini> arturu, se magari vuoi darci un occhiata per capire cosa fa e come rimpiazzarlo :)
<deshack> pietroalbini: "essenzialmente" non mi piace, magari mi spiegherai
<deshack> :)
<pietroalbini> deshack, non passo tutto il giorno a leggermi il source di drupal :P
<deshack> pietroalbini: non si sa mai...comunque non ho seguito molto la parte tecnica, quindi non ho altro da dire.
<pietroalbini> deshack, arturu comunque la definizione degli alias automatici è qua: http://wwwtest.ubuntu-it.org/admin/config/search/path/patterns
<pietroalbini> deshack, vai per il design
<arturu> drupal l'ha già integrato un modulo multiblog nel core
<pietroalbini> arturu, lo so
<mtuts> devo andare, mi dispiace
<pietroalbini> ciao mtuts!
<LucaLumetti> ciao mtuts !
<munta_> ciao mtuts 
<laviero> mtuts ciao
<ic3d> ciao mtuts :-)
<arturu> mtuts, ciao
<deshack> Lato design: purtroppo e' ancora lungi dall'essere completo. Problemi noti: http://code.ubuntu-it.org/ubuntu-it-web/valencia/issues
<deshack> ciao mtuts :)
<ish0_0> mtuts, ciao
 * ish0_0 si prenota per la questione url
<deshack> Riassumendo: l'header e' incompleto. Al momento non ci sono piu' i bottoni per mostrare menu' e barra di ricerca (suppongo siano stati nascosti per via dei problemi che davano), in piu' bisogna implementare il menu' dei portali. Il footer invece deve collassare nel mobile
<deshack> Poi se date un'occhiata con piu' calma trovate sicuramente una serie di altri problemi.
<pietroalbini> ish0_0, vai
<ish0_0> Allora non ho molto capito la problematica relativa agli url, probabilmente perché non hoo proprio presente di cosa state parlando però con l'integrazione con i core dei CMS me la cavo quindi potrei essere di aiuto 
<pietroalbini> bene, allora, ve ne occupate voi ish0_0 e arturu?
<ish0_0> pietroalbini, bien per me ok :)
<arturu> si, ma non ho capito qual'è il problema da risovere: cambiare pattern, redirect verso un nuovo partern?
<ish0_0> pietroalbini, ripeto, ho bisogno comunque di una spiegazione più dettagliata
<arturu> ish0_0, +1
<pietroalbini> arturu, ish0_0 provo a ricontattare l3on per chiedergli cosa effettivamente aveva modificato
<pietroalbini> #action arturu e ish0_0 risolvono la questione di blog_mod
<meetingology> ACTION: arturu e ish0_0 risolvono la questione di blog_mod
<pietroalbini> ok
<pietroalbini> qualcun altro vuole dire qualcosa o proseguiamo?
<PaoloRotolo> tutto ok per me :)
<dolasilla> arturu, ish0_0 poi pietroalbini vi spiega e vi da i contatti di l3on
<arturu> dolasilla, ok
<ish0_0> dolasilla, ok
<pietroalbini> allora passiamo al prossimo punto
<pietroalbini> #topic Utilizzo di un sistema simile ad un ticket sistem per gestire i diversi task e cose da fare 
<rpadovani> perdonate pietroalbini, è giovane e ha da imparare come si fa il team leader, in ogni caso è una persona buona :D
<pietroalbini> arturu, prego
<arturu> pietroalbini, niente
<pietroalbini> arturu, nel senso, inizia, l'hai proposto te :P
<arturu> pietroalbini, ah siamo arrivati già a ticket system
<arturu> sarò velocissimo, ho proposto d'usare un sistema a task, toDo, ticket, chiamatelo come vi pare per organizzare meglio le cose
<munta_> io voto +1 per un ticket system
<mapreri> user dei bug no? (magari in code.ubuntu-it.org)?
 * ish0_0 mi prenoto per il sistema di ticket/task
<munta_> magari anche un bugzilla
<rpadovani> munta_, neanche morti, piuttosto torniamo a launchpad
<pietroalbini> arturu, finito?
<arturu> penso che sia il modo migliore di lavorare, servirebbe un sistema per assegnare i vari task da assegnare alle varie persone
<mapreri> munta_: bugzilla è impossibile da mantere, ed è nonsense tirare su l'ennesimo bug tracker che già abbiamo a disposizione
<arturu> non è un bug traker
<arturu> aspettate vi mando un esempio
<mapreri> arturu: tipo quello che adesso ha wikimedia?
 * ish0_0 chiede permesso *toc toc*
<munta_> mapreri, rpadovani ok scusate
<pietroalbini> ish0_0, calma, deve ancora finire arturu 
<munta_> io muto 
<arturu> pietroalbini, grazie
<ish0_0> pietroalbini, okappa :)
<arturu> in molte aziende ho installato questo http://www.egroupware.org/discover/demo.html
<arturu> ma non dico di usare un sistema così complesso
<arturu> l'ideale sarebbe
<arturu> un sistema di gestione progetti
<arturu> in cui il project manager (che conosce bene il progetto e che ci lavora da tanto tempo)
<arturu> assegni le varie mansioni
<arturu> ai vari collaboratori
<munta_> * munta prenoto per ticket
 * LucaLumetti si prenota per una domanda su questo argomento
 * pietroalbini si prenota
<mapreri> o.O( overkill è riduttivo )  ← parlo di egroupware (oltre al fatto che non mi pare free)
<arturu> es: arturo fai la pagina di edubuntu con queste caratteristiche, entro il, ecc ecc
 * mapreri si pronota per ripetere quello che ha già detto e che probabilmente diranno anche gli altri
<pietroalbini> arturu, finito?
 * ic3d si prenota in fondo a tutti
<arturu> volendo usare un sistema semplice sul test si potrebbe installare questo modulo che ha quasi le stesse funzionalità https://www.drupal.org/project/support
<arturu> finito
 * dolasilla pure si prenota, dopo ic3d
<pietroalbini> ish0_0, vai te
<ish0_0> Allora approvo completamente l'idea di arturu !!
<ish0_0> se non vi sono pregiudizi, si potrebbe integrare
<ish0_0> owncloud
<ish0_0> che da la gestione di task/"ticket" e molte altre funzioni
<pietroalbini> ah, dite anche quando finite
<ish0_0> Ovviamente ha una gestione "social" con possibilità di creazione utenti, gruppi di lavoro etc
<ish0_0> se volete posso integrarlo anche io
<ish0_0> funziona sia con sqlite e che mysql
<mapreri> o.O( sempre più overkill )
<ish0_0> preferisco il secondo
<ish0_0> ovviamente seguo una task alla volta quindi in caso questa va dopo la questione url
<ish0_0> finish
<deshack> ish0_0: noi usiamo postgresql
<pietroalbini> mapreri, vai
<ish0_0> deshack, allora sqlite è preferibile
<pietroalbini> ops
<pietroalbini> munta_, vai
<munta_> allora io concordo per aggiungere il ticket
<munta_> se volete mi offro per installare, io per lavoro uso sistemi tipo 
<munta_> https://trello.com
<munta_> oppure
<munta_> teamwork.com
<munta_> ovviamente prendeteli solo come esempi
<munta_> però sono utili per schedulare un po' meglio il lavoro
<arturu> munta_, +1
<munta_> cosa che secondo me manca un po' nel gruppo web
<munta_> parlo liberamente e dico che io ho avuto un po' di difficoltà a stare dietro a irc 
<munta_> in questo periodo e mi piacerebbe collaborare avendo degli obbiettivi precisi in termini di date
<pietroalbini> finito munta_?
<munta_> scusate 
<munta_> finito
<pietroalbini> LucaLumetti, vai
<LucaLumetti> Allora, da quello che so io, sarebbe abbastanza inutile un sistema di ToDo in quanto ci sono gia' varie pagine su wiki.ubuntu-it.org con i lavori da fare, in corso e fatti, e con i nomi di chi ha preso gli incarichi. Quali sarebbero i vantaggi nell'utilizzare i sistemi citati sopra?
 * rpadovani si prenota
<pietroalbini> LucaLumetti, finito?
<LucaLumetti> finito
<pietroalbini> visto che mapreri scalpita lo faccio parlare prima di me :P
 * arturu si prenota per quanto riguarda un sistema di todo list
<mapreri> pietroalbini: really un modo per tracciare i lavori è indispensabile quando si è in un gruppo, poi il gruppo web è cresciuto parecchio negli ultimi tempi, passando da una manciata di persone a un gruppetto niente male (basta guardare quanti siete qui oggi). detto questo semplicemente: DO NOT REINVENT THE WHEEL! abbiamo un pacco di cose già a disposizione per tracciare cosa c'è da fare e chi lo può fare. poi imho i bug tracker funz
<mapreri> ionano in maniera magnifica anche come feature tracker e come task tracker. c'è http://code.ubuntu-it.org/ubuntu-it-web/www-test/issues che non ha mai avuto un bug. quello è il progetto del sito di test, segnare cosa c'è da fare nel sito di test nel suo bug tracker mi pare piuttosto sano. oppure https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-it-www che ha dei bug che son li da sempre e non ho idea se siano fixati o no. oppure il wiki, ok non ha l
<mapreri> e notifiche ma è fine lo stesso, come LucaLumetti ha fatto notare.
<mapreri> riassumento: usate un bug tracker dei due che avete a disposizione (imho gitlab)
<mapreri> ah, e non trovate soluzioni overkill per un gruppo di ~20 persone più o meno attive: non serve, semplicemente
<mapreri> (finito)
 * mapreri aveva voglia di premere tasti a caso sulla tastiera :P
<pietroalbini> ok, ora faccio io
 * LucaLumetti si assenta per un po'
<pietroalbini> secondo me si sta andando un po troppo oltre, in quanto tutto quello che state proponendo lo abbiamo già
<mapreri> pietroalbini: l'ho già detto io
<mapreri> (copione)
<pietroalbini> mapreri, zitto
<pietroalbini> non siamo un'azienda con dipendenti e la necessità di concludere tutto entro ieri
<munta_> munta_, mi prenoto
<pietroalbini> visto che facciamo quello che facciamo come volontari nel tempo libero, un sistema (come proposto da arturu) che dice "entro tot tu fai quello in questo modo" mi sembra eccessivamente fuori luogo
<mapreri> pietroalbini: beh, delle deadline (non fortemente imposte) fanno solo bene, eh
<pietroalbini> personalmente, mi sembra sufficiente la sezione ToDo del wiki (che ancora nessuno usa), in quanto è semplice da usare e mantenere, ha le notifiche (sottoscrivetevi alle pagine) e fornisce una panoramica chiara
<pietroalbini> mapreri, lo sai che io sono contro le deadline :P
<pietroalbini> semplicemente non vedo l'utilità di complicarci con altri sistemi separati
<pietroalbini> ic3d, vai
<mapreri> pietroalbini: fosse per te jessie non verrebbe mai rilasciata ;)
<ic3d> il buon mapreri ha già scritto quello che volevo dire io
<ic3d> usiamo bene gli strumenti che abbiamo
<ic3d> casomai se mancano di qualcosa ci si rivolge altrove
<pietroalbini> dolasilla, vai
<arturu> io non proponevo niente di complicato, una cosa del genere http://arturu.it/download/system.png
<ic3d> ma si deve motivare la scelta
<ic3d> arturu:hai provato a usare il sistema che c'è su gitlab? se no, almeno proviamoci
<pietroalbini> arturu, anyway quella cosa la si può fare con il wiki, e *già* la facciamo
<mapreri> arturu: io quella roba ce l'ho in un sitino che gestisco con altre 3 persone e che l'unico altro mezzo che abbiamo è whatsapp e google keep. e imho è orribile in confronto a gitlab
<dolasilla> pietroalbini: come per ic3d, non ho niente da aggiungere a quando detto
<pietroalbini> rpadovani, vai
<arturu> ok :)
<rpadovani> io porto una mia esperienza personale
<rpadovani> nelle core apps di ubuntu touch
<rpadovani> fondamentalmente è come questo progetto: un po' di gente che nel tempo libero scrivono codice
<rpadovani> solo che "po' di gente" sono decine di persone
<rpadovani> però i dipendenti Canonical sono pochissimi
<rpadovani> quindi le deadline sono, per forza di cose, elastiche
<rpadovani> abbiamo provato a usare trello.com
<rpadovani> tool carino, ma complica solo ora della fine
<rpadovani> dopo un sacco di brainstorming, anche di persona, si è deciso di usare esclusivamente il bug tracker
<rpadovani> abbiamo inventato un sistema di tag
<rpadovani> e usiamo quello
<rpadovani> così sai a chi è assegnato (o a chi era assegnato) un task
<rpadovani> e cosa c'è da fare
<rpadovani> e hai un history precisa
<rpadovani> per esempio questi sono i test di cui abbiamo bisogno
<rpadovani> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps/+bugs?field.tag=needs-autopilot-test
<rpadovani> propongo quindi di fare la stessa cosa con gitlab
<rpadovani> perché meno servizi si usano meglio èh
<mapreri> (= meno roba da mantenere in piedi = più tempo per codare)
<rpadovani> e usandone uno che già dovremmo usare per altre cose ci invoglia a usarlo anche per le altre cose
<rpadovani> so che il fatto di dover avere gli account approvati su gitlab è una rottura
<rpadovani> sto facendo pressione su gaspa per avere openid
<rpadovani> in modo da risolvere
<rpadovani> maaaa è tipo stra impegnato
<rpadovani> anyway, only my 2 cents
<rpadovani> finito
<rpadovani> unfinito
<rpadovani> mi sono scordato di una roba
<rpadovani> sono d'accordo che IRC sia una figata, ma munta_ ha ragione, ci si perde troppa roba
<rpadovani> quindi d'ora in poi ogni decisione presa su IRC sarà trasmessa anche in ML
<dolasilla> rpadovani: +1
<pietroalbini> rpadovani, +1
<pietroalbini> ok, a chi tocca?
 * dolasilla saluta tutti e stacca, leggero' i log
<rpadovani> e visto che siamo in tanti eviterei le robe tipo votazioni di maggioranza
<munta_> rpadovani, +1
<rpadovani> le cose si comunicano e si fanno
<PaoloRotolo> rpadovani: +1
<rpadovani> se c'è qualcuno in contrario scrive in ML
<LucaLumetti> rpadovani, +1, cosi' si utilizza di piu' la ML
<laviero> rpadovani, +1
<rpadovani> agili ragassuli
<rpadovani> *ragassuoli
<mapreri> rpadovani: le cose si fanno e si comunicano → debian way
<rpadovani> buonanotte dolasilla 
<rpadovani> :*
<mapreri> dolasilla: :* o/
<munta_> ciao dolasilla 
<rpadovani> mapreri, si, dai, torna sul tuo giocattolino, qua stiamo cambiando il mondo
<pietroalbini> devo andare anch'io
<pietroalbini> bye
<rpadovani> finito
<arturu> ciao :)
<munta_> ciao pietroalbini 
<rpadovani> vabbè, prendo il comando
<LucaLumetti> buonanotte pietroalbini 
<rpadovani> chi altro era prenotato?
<mapreri> pietroalbini: imposta rpadovani come chair
<mapreri> uff l'aveva già fatto :)
<laviero> ciao pietroalbini ciao dolasilla
<rpadovani> nessuno?
<munta_> forse a me
<munta_> ?
<munta_> vado io 
<rpadovani> munta_, vai pure :-)
<deshack> approvo il bug tracker di Gitlab (e ho finito)
<munta_> io quello che mi piacerebbe è solo un sistema unico per tutto poi quale scegliamo è uguale
<munta_> https://bugs.launchpad.net
<munta_> mi sembra però la scelta più logica
<laviero> ragazzi vi saluto anch'io notte
<munta_> in più aggiungo che io chiedo un po' più di date precise solo per organizzarmi con il tempo e il lavoro 
<rpadovani> ciao laviero e grazie :-)
<deshack> munta_: abbiamo abbandonato launchpad per la gestione dei progetti. Direi che tra wiki e gitlab ne abbiamo abbastanza
<deshack> ciao laviero :)
<arturu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/inkscape-web <---- non l'avevo visto che si può usare anche così...
<mapreri> arturu: ;)
<munta_> ok perfetto usiamo quello
<munta_> finito
<munta_> ciao laviero 
<arturu> un sistema, qualsiasi esso sia, serve.
<mapreri> actually il bug tracker di lp è fatto molto bene e ha un pacco di feature carine, anche se quello di gitlab è più che sufficiente per meta-progetti come questo ed è molto più veloce a caricare (ed è più bello).
<munta_> arturu, +1
<rpadovani> munta_, finita la riunione possiamo discutere di lp vs gitlab, (io adoro lp) ma non faremo un'altra migrazione gitlab->lp
<rpadovani> munta_, il problema delle date è che io posso anche darvele, ma essendo volontari mi da fastidio
<rpadovani> su questo però possiamo seguire in ML perché è un argomento davvero interessante
<rpadovani> altri?
<munta_> rpadovani, no certo ma è solo per organizzarmi, dalle solo a me
<munta_> :-)
<arturu> non dico di mettere una data hard, un soft
<mapreri> guarda, in fcm usiamo dare delle date come deadline. nessuno le caga, davvero
<arturu> del genere: vorremmo mettere su il sito per l'uscita della 15.10
<munta_> noi le diamo sempre sovrastimate 
<mapreri> 16.04 mi sembra più facile
<rpadovani> 15.04, ok
<rpadovani> altro? :-)
<munta_> no
<arturu> oppure, puoi mettere un todo (o ticket o bug): chi può fare questo xxxx che server per il...
<arturu> 15.04 o_O stai scherzando?
<arturu> :p
<rpadovani> arturu, su gitlab si possono creare le milestone, posso impostare quelle :-)
<rpadovani> con delle date
<rpadovani> per esempio "creazioni contenuti" milestone "content creation" data 01/07/15
<rpadovani> si certamente sto scherzando :-)
<arturu> ok, cmq per la data nell'esempio fatto su era un campo opzionale :)
<rpadovani> arturu, qualcosa come questo: http://code.ubuntu-it.org/ubuntu-it-web/valencia/milestones/1
<rpadovani> ?
<LucaLumetti> io vado, buon proseguimento
<deshack> ragazzi, se non c'e' altro vi lascio..
<arturu> anche, uno qualsiasi
<rpadovani> ok dai, direi di finire, scriverò mail in ML
<arturu> lo so, ormai sono tarato con queste cose, ho lavorato per una vita con una lista di todo da fare, ormai sono tossico... :(
<rpadovani> grazie a tutti per aver partecipato :-)
<deshack> thx rpadovani...a domani. Ciao a tutti! :)
<rpadovani> arturu, in realtà il punto è davvero interessante, ci vuole qualcosa che dia una scossa
<LucaLumetti> Ciao a tutti :)
<munta_> rpadovani, io concordo in pieno
<munta_> ciao LucaLumetti deshack 
<rpadovani> arturu, più che altro ci vorrebbe qualcuno che gestisse un po' la cosa, perché io al momento ho poco tempo, e quando ho tempo preferisco stare su touch
<munta_> pietroalbini, potremmo provare io e arturu ...
<munta_> rpadovani, arturu parliamone
<arturu> rpadovani, si una cosa cosa qualsiasi, servirebbe un project manager che assegni i task
<arturu> non mi sembra che sono molto indicato
<arturu> meglio uno tra gli anziani
<arturu> "anziani"
<arturu> che conoscono bene quello che c'è da fare
<rpadovani> ora, da un certo punto di vista sono d'accordo con arturu, sarebbe meglio qualcuno che è nel gruppo da un po'
<munta_> arturu, io dicevo solo il mantenimento
<rpadovani> d'altra parte però se non c'è nessuno che ha tempo
<rpadovani> meglio avere qualcuno di nuovo
<rpadovani> che con una mano magari riesca a dirigire i lavori
<rpadovani> perché al momento siamo completamente fermi
<Dix78> magari qualcuno di nuovo portrebbe idee nuove e un modo diverso di gestire le cose 
<ic3d> rpadovani:in effetti servirebbe qualcuno che tira le fila
<arturu> ti faccio un esempio, il mio esempio
<rpadovani> arturu e munta, voi potreste essere interessati? 
<Dix78> ed essendo comunque inserito nel gruppo avrebbe consigli tecnici e pratici sul come muoversi 
<munta_> io si
<rpadovani> munta_, arturu non sto cercando qualcuno che guidi il gruppo dal punto di vista tecnico (o non solo), ci vorrebbe qualcuno che ha del tempo e riesca a rompere le balle alla gente dicendo "c'è da fare questo"  epoi ogni 3x2 vada lì e dica "allora, l'hai fatto" ?
<rpadovani> Insomma, project manager
<arturu> ad esempio, il sono il classico user (strampegnatissimo, ma che vuole dare una mano), dato che ho tutta sta voglia di dare una mano, vorrei fare la mia piccola parte nel poco tempo libero che ho. Se devo perdere ore per capire come quale cose sono da fare, dopo un po' riuscirò a fare poco...
<arturu> invece
<arturu> se c'è un project manager (tra quelli che seguono il sito da tanto tempo) che prevede che deve essere fatto: a, b, c, d. Quando arrivo io faccio: c. e ho finito 100% produttivo
<Python_96> ragazzi devo salutarvi anche io
<munta_> ciao Python_96 
<Python_96> ciao a tutti
<munta_> si potrebbe fare ma vorrei più dettagli prima
 * ic3d saluta tutti (buona notte!)
<munta_> rpadovani, magari butti giù due righe in ml
<arturu> non dico che ci deve essere uno che dica fai questo, quello, l'hai fatto, si no
<rpadovani> arturu, +1
<rpadovani> munta_, si, sicuro, continuiamo in ML che è davvero tardi
<rpadovani> però l'idea mi piace
<rpadovani> spero di riuscire a fare presto le mail :-)
<rpadovani> grazie davvero ragazzi
<rpadovani> #endmeeting
<arturu> tutti, ciao :)
<munta_> rpadovani, serve qualcuno che controlli perchè quella cosa non è segnata come fatta e perchè etc
<rpadovani> mapreri, come piffero si chiude il meeting?
<mapreri> #endmeeting
<munta_> ciao a tutti e grazie
<rpadovani> #endmeeting
<rpadovani> meetingology, muori male
<meetingology> rpadovani: Error: "muori" is not a valid command.
<arturu> si fa: /part 
<arturu> :p
<rpadovani> :S
<mapreri> umh, let me check
 * rpadovani ha bisogno di una vacanza
<mapreri> confermo, #endmeeting
 * arturu comics...
<rpadovani> pietroalbini, colpa tua che hai voluto usare meetingology 
<rpadovani> meetingology, endmeeting
<meetingology> rpadovani: Error: "endmeeting" is not a valid command.
<rpadovani> meetingology, help
<meetingology> rpadovani: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin. You may also want to use the 'list' command to list all available plugins and commands. 
<mapreri> rpadovani: prova a mettermi chair, vedi se ti caga
<mapreri> rpadovani: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<rpadovani> meetingology, list
<meetingology> rpadovani: Admin, Channel, Config, MeetBot, Misc, NickAuth, NickCapture, Owner, and User
<mapreri> meetingology: list meetbot
<meetingology> mapreri: addchair, deletemeeting, listmeetings, pingall, recent, savemeetings, and vote
<rpadovani> meetingology meetbot addchair mapreri
<meetingology> rpadovani: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<rpadovani> whoami
<rpadovani> meetingology whoami
<meetingology> rpadovani: I don't recognize you. You can message me either of these two commands: "user identify <username> <password>" to log in or "user register <username> <password>" to register.
<mapreri> rpadovani: devi usare #addchair
<rpadovani> #addchair mapreri 
<rpadovani> pietroalbini, ti ucciderò, sappilo
<mapreri> rpadovani: vabbuò, lo chiuederà pietroalbini domani, il meeting più lungo della storia :)
<mapreri> rpadovani: comunque io ci ho fatto i meeting di fcm e lo faccio tranquillo, secondo me è colpa tua :)
 * mapreri punta il dito e si nasconde dietro l'albero
<Dix78> anche ic3d è andato :S
<mapreri> i chair erano pietroalbini rpadovani ic3d e dolasilla, mah
<ish0_0>  
<PaoloRotolo> Ragazzi, devo andare anch'io. Buona notta!
<PaoloRotolo> notte*
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2015-01-15
<pietroalbini> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Jan 15 12:00:36 2015 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2015/ubuntu-it-meeting.2015-01-14-20.36.moin.txt
<Dix78> pietroalbini, yeah!
<mapreri> però non riesco a capire perchè rpadovani non sia stato in grado di chiuderlo...
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2017-01-22
<Danyy202> Buonasera, si può sapere perchè nelle chat non rispondo MAI? Ho seriamente bisogno di aiuto nell'installazione di Edubuntu.
